

What If You Could Pay Your Transit Pass With A Simple Text Message? - jnickhughes
http://soentrepreneurial.com/2012/05/29/what-if-you-could-pay-your-transit-pass-with-a-simple-text-message/

======
dalke
1) This is new? I already can pay by SMS and show the response as a receipt,
2) who takes an "ORCA" card? 3) why is this trivial paragraph appropriate to
HN, 4) all the poster every does is post is links to soentrepreneurial.com

